# Desperate Situation in Romania



## serenissima (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi! There is a massacre going on now in Romania- Bucharest for the moment, i hope. There is a law to kill all stray dogs if they are not adopted in 2 weeks. But they are not even doing this! They are killing them right away and even people who try to defend them! This is unbelievable but I have seen the news online! They arrest and kill people for trying to interfere. So what to do? Not sure. For now you could sign this petition https://www.secureconnect.at/4pfoten.org/protest/130906/ and this http://www.petitieonline.com/spune_nu_eutanasierii_cainilor_comunitari_-_protectia_animalelor. And maybe donate something to the local organizations for pet rescue: http://www.animallife.ro/en, http://www.4animals.ro, http://www.vier-pfoten.ro etc
I own a dog and 2 cats picked from the street of course, and would like to adopt at least another dog but can't really afford it. I am unemployed and my mother, with whom i live, has a pension of 200$. I will provide any proof needed for this. I would deeply appreciate any donations ([email protected] on paypal). Thanks so much


----------

